# Xmas gifts for your guys



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Small business here only 3 guys, we do a lot of new residential construction and plumbing for kitchen and bath remodel/additions. Wanted to get my guys a little something, thinking about new tape measures, torpedo levels, channel locks ect. I'd rather do something a little different then those items, you guys got any suggestions? Happy holidays to all!


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

How much do you want/think to spend? Leatherman is a nice gift and going from $30 (the wind) and up (the wave it's $90 at the orange).


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

The best flashlight in the entire universe. My guys love this as a gift.

Probably $50 or $60 with battery and charger.

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DCL510...300&sr=8-1&keywords=dewalt+12+volt+flashlight


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

cash is king!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Apple pie Ole Smokies moonshine!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

wharfrat said:


> cash is king!


The worst mistake you can ever make is to give them a large cash x-mas bonus... 

then next year they will expect the same amount again... and will be pissed off at you if you dont cough it up.....

if you must give them cash , not more than 100 bucks.


give them a 100 dollar gift cert to Harbor Freight..



thats enough from me on this subject..


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

My helper got 400$ a new Carharrt and a Binford tools tee. He's also off next week while I'm on vacation in Florida.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Didn't get anything from the boss, but the GC that took us go-karting last year gave me a card and $100.

Damn, I'm a little jealous hearing about the stuff yall get your employees.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

jus get em knipex cobras if you really want to make em happy


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Full time plumbers on the team should receive a bonus of some kind. An envelope stuffed with cash really helps at this time of year.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

wharfrat said:


> Full time plumbers on the team should receive a bonus of some kind. An envelope stuffed with cash really helps at this time of year.


Yea but not at the xmas party in front of the wives!


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

For a bonus my guys get a weeks pay in cash. No Xmas party


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

wharfrat said:


> Full time plumbers on the team should receive a bonus of some kind. *An envelope stuffed with cash* really helps at this time of year.


I prefer large bills...
Franklins & Grants will be sufficient...
Keep the envelope thin...
I don't like a fat wallet...


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

I always had mine work Christmas eve till noon, even if was only cleaning out the trucks. Then took them up to a reasonably-priced steak house & bought lunch, paid them for the entire day & gave each one at least 1 day's pay. Some got more.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

We get $100 and a ham for Xmas every year.. My journeyman got me a Milwaukee tape measure as well.. It may seem small, but man it's the best tape I have used.. Stands out 10', great lock, and has a nice clip that doesn't seem to fray my pants.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

yes , the milwaukee tape is legit ! i bought 5 of those buy one get one packs


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I prefer large bills... Franklins & Grants will be sufficient... Keep the envelope thin... I don't like a fat wallet...


We had an upscale dinner party with their wives/husbands, each family received a Master Built electric smoker, and the afore mentioned "thin" envelopes.

These men and women do the heavy lifting all year long. It seems appropriate for an employer to show at least a small measure of appreciation.


----------



## Jenkins72 (Oct 25, 2015)

I like that


----------



## Jenkins72 (Oct 25, 2015)

Meant to say I like bobby's idea of knipex Cobras


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Pretty much what we do Biz...

A nice night out for some fine dining, a few cocktails, and some dancing with wives or, girlfriends...

And yea that thin envelope...
Some nice crisp Franklins with sequential numbers...:thumbup:


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

One year some years back in the good times a company I used to work for took us all to the casino. Great dinner, drinks, put us all up in rooms, and of course that thin envelope...One of the guys turned his into much more at the blackjack table. A few left the next morning with out anything...


----------



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

I have never got anything from any company I have worked for.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

thats not cool


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

a company dinner with them and their family at a nice restaurant...bill will probably be $600.00 but the toast to them which shows your appreciation for their hard work will go a long way!


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We just had our christmas dinner at a nice restaurant at 1:30 this afternoon. Healthy bonuses were handed out, drinks were had, dinner went great. One of my top guys calls me at 7:00 pm and leaves a babling message about how hes quitting because he blew his bonus check in a card game and has no gas money to get to work! WTF? 
I really have no remorse as were starting a large bursting job tomorrow morning. What would you do?


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Seems to me like you went above and beyond to show your appreciation for your workers. Something I would surely appreciate. To me what he does with his bonus is up to him but, he has a responsibility to show up to work no matter what. If you don't have gas money to get to work, how do you have money to be unemployed? I'd just tell him you expect him at work tomorrow.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I did! Thats when i get the sob story. Dont get me wrong, im not heartless, and i really dont care what my guys do on their time or with their money but now im in a real predicament. I run smaller crews so my guys can make a good living, not have to worry about getting their hours, or being laid off. Every man counts! Just a real kick in the teeth when you have to deal with employee issues on a Sunday night!


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

He should be lucky then to be working for you. I'm at a shop very similar, and I love it. I worked for a large corporation for 10 years right after highschool before getting my apprenticeship, so for me getting treated like an actual person and not a number is huge. I'm always on time, and have not taken a day off besides Hollidays. You are in a tough predicament, I guess hope he shows up like he should, otherwise might need some sort of discipline, or find someone to replace him. Stinks you have to go through something like this , over something like that.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tell him he's expected at work, and suggest he looks into an appropriate 12-step program, so he doesn't drunk dial you again on a Sunday night...

See what happens...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

bulldozer said:


> We just had our christmas dinner at a nice restaurant at 1:30 this afternoon. Healthy bonuses were handed out, drinks were had, dinner went great. One of my top guys calls me at 7:00 pm and leaves a babling message about how hes quitting because he blew his bonus check in a card game and has no gas money to get to work! WTF?
> I really have no remorse as were starting a large bursting job tomorrow morning. What would you do?



just fire the dumbass and shuffle things around so you can get the job done.... Drunk as a skunk on your x-mas bonus. and after your x-mas party........... Them is good times good times



No offence meant here but your big mistake was having a COMPANY x-mas party for them... 

A big plumbing supply house in INDY used to have legendary x-mas parties back in the 80s until a bunch of drunken dumbass plumbers went out together afterwards and got some innocent soul killed... 

The plumbing supply house got sued for millions because they served beer at the party and that is where they claimed they at first they got drunk. The supply house had the deepest pockets and had to cough up millions in the law suit......... and that was the last of the x-mas parties.



Dont worry about that job today so much, I would Just be grateful that he is was not driving a company truck and got someone killed in it , or even on his own in his own car messed up because you are the guy with the deepest pockets and that is who he will blame for being drunk and driveing ..... YOU .....:blink:..


Its called gratitude.....no good deed goes unpunished..


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

My journeyman just told me about our local supply house having the same problem.. A plumber drunk in a van went across the highway and flipped the van.. Nobody seriously hurt , but the supply house got in trouble for supplying the alcohol. Have to be careful. We just get together at our shop on Xmas eve and have food, and bullsh**t .. No alcohol.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Alcohol is a huge liability at open bar shop parties...

Ours doesn't have an open bar for that reason...

There is a well stocked cash bar, and the boss and managers will make the rounds buying you a few drinks, they kind of keep an eye out for anyone getting hardcore crazy. If someone is, the bought rounds stop coming, and they are buying their own, if it gets bad enough they'll have a word with them. Along with making sure there is a safe ride home...

I'm not a hardcore drinker and there seemed to be plenty of drinks handed to me without having to worry about the drive home...

We also have the party on a Saturday night and shut down early enough that all the guys can get home, get cleaned up, and come back to the party in their own cars. There is policy regarding van use after hours, and it states to and from work, no bars...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Alcohol is a huge liability at open bar shop parties...
> 
> Ours doesn't have an open bar for that reason...
> 
> ...




So, What about strip clubs????? 

There is always a way to get around the rules :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

My employer treats us pretty darn well as far as the perks. Some guys take the work vans home, some use them to and from the xmas party. The guys that get drunk are not the same ones using the vans that night, nor are they scheduled on call that weekend. bonuses are given every year at the xmas party, no one expects the same or more amount each year, we understand it changes and I don't think anyone takes it personally if it goes down.

We are such a tight nit group that if someone was to blame the company for a drunk driving incident they'd also lose most of their friends. Maybe we are just 30 years behind the times where I live, or maybe there is just more accountability because it's a small town, either way it's nice.

My opinion on employer gifts is large companies are best with cash and small ones have the ability to get personally relevant gifts. As far as tools, if you can't afford something you need it ends up on your truck.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

We're getting a catered breakfast before going to work on the Wednesday before Christmas Eve. There are about 25 guys in our shop. I'm glad to get breakfast, too. Lol.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Cajunhiker said:


> We're getting a catered breakfast before going to work on the Wednesday before Christmas Eve. There are about 25 guys in our shop. I'm glad to get breakfast, too. Lol.






I have heard that those breakfast burritos from taco bell are to die for..

Maybe it will be the bacon and egg mc-muffin ....this year....:laughing::laughing:

..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> So, What about strip clubs?????
> 
> There is always a way to get around the rules :laughing: :laughing:


Some of that may be the quality of your hires...

I'm just saying...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> We are such a tight nit group that if someone was to blame the company for a drunk driving incident they'd also lose most of their friends. Maybe we are just 30 years behind the times where I live, or maybe there is just more accountability because it's a small town, either way it's nice.


Pretty much the same culture where I'm at...

The "Bozos" find themselves "Outed" pretty quick...
Not meaning we're ratting them out...
But they aren't included in the Success Team" and miss out on a lot of opportunities like other guys including them as help on large jobs...
And maybe we just don't have their back either...

They move on pretty quick...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Cajunhiker said:


> We're getting a catered breakfast before going to work on the Wednesday before Christmas Eve. There are about 25 guys in our shop. I'm glad to get breakfast, too. Lol.


We get a few catered breakfasts and dinners every year...
Mostly at company meetings, but a few just for the hell of it around holidays like the 4th of July, Labor Day, Thanksgiving, and Christmas...

We have the December Holiday Party with wives, and a Summer Beach Bash with a New England Style Clam/Lobster Bake for Wives and Kids...


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

When I ran jobs for the boss, before I left and went into full time office work, I used to get a $1,000.00 bonus every X-mas, he bought lunch and drinks for all. Lower level guys got different things or amounts.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

bulldozer said:


> We just had our christmas dinner at a nice restaurant at 1:30 this afternoon. Healthy bonuses were handed out, drinks were had, dinner went great. One of my top guys calls me at 7:00 pm and leaves a babling message about how hes quitting because he blew his bonus check in a card game and has no gas money to get to work! WTF?
> I really have no remorse as were starting a large bursting job tomorrow morning. What would you do?


What's the update?


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

His drunk a.. made it in! Im not one to chew on people but i told him thanks to you we will definetely be re-thinking our christmas party/bonus plans next year. Its not my business what you do with your money but to blow 2500 bucks in one hour on a card game a hour after you get it then drunk calling your boss to tell him tou cant get to work because your broke doesnt qualify you for employee of the month.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Why do I never run into guys like that at the card table? I wonder how many times he checked his pockets the next morning thinking to himself I couldn't have lost it all.

I think a lot of us have been there. I have never done anything to that degree with that much money. 

plus mine went to a noble cause. Some young ladies were able to pay there way through college. So I was more of a philanthropist.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey, cards is cards! Leave the chump alone!

Seriously, I thought drinking and carrying on at office parties died in the '80s when the courts found in favor of the victims of drunken employees.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

saysflushable said:


> Some young ladies were able to pay there way through college. So I was more of a philanthropist.


Ah, I've done my part too in the good ole days of being young and dumb ... I wonder how Cinnamon and Mercedes are doing now. I'm sure they both made it through law school by now.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

chonkie said:


> Ah, I've done my part too in the good ole days of being young and dumb ... I wonder how Cinnamon and Mercedes are doing now. I'm sure they both made it through law school by now.


Oh you've met Mercedes too...

Those girls working their way through college are the best!

Funny though...

I thought she would have graduated before a young guy like you hooked up with her....


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Just because she graduated doesn't mean she has to quit stripping at night. $$$ I like them wrinkled too.

Maybe every girl named Mercedes just ends up stripping and they are different girls. Or it could be your Mercedes' daughter but women don't use Jr.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

I am not the boss but my helper always gets some stuff if the current one is worth a damn. 

Set of ratcheting gear wrenches 

New knife 

But his favorite this year was the new miniature knipex channel locks


The boss man just gives cash though which is always good


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

bulldozer said:


> His drunk a.. made it in! Im not one to chew on people but i told him thanks to you we will definetely be re-thinking our christmas party/bonus plans next year. Its not my business what you do with your money but to blow 2500 bucks in one hour on a card game a hour after you get it then drunk calling your boss to tell him tou cant get to work because your broke doesnt qualify you for employee of the month.




2500 bucks is what my dad used to give to everyone at x-mas...it seemed like a good gesture but after a few years they all came to feel that they were owed it and expected it.... so the gratitude all faded away ...and when we had bad years they still expected the same amount

The last year I did the bonus thing for my guys, I handed a check to one of the a-holes for 1000 and the guy made a smart ass comment to me .... I guess that taxes will have to be taken out of this..huh??.. :blink:
He was twice my size but in hindsight I should have taken the check back from him and tore it up and fired him on the spot..... 
I should of done that but it was x-mas ---my mistake--:laughing: 


I am going out this am and doing a sump pump, then I got to go buy a present for my wife,,,, then I got to pick up a smoked turkey by noon

I do my shopping a tthe last minute , I work best under pressure


....


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm an employee and the only thing I expect from my employer is to follow through on the agreed terms when I hired on. That would be my check to be there at the end of the week and to provide insurance. 

Anything above that is just a bonus. A bonus is just that.... a bonus not a requirement. 

I've hired on with a company and six months in I couldn't be happier. The way they treat their employees makes one feel very appreciated.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Im reconsidering the whole thing next year. Its a shame that one bad apple can spoil the bunch. I have some really good hard working men and women working for me. They appreciate everything they have. It still kills me though, why would you call your boss and say something that stupid? On top of it knowing i had a major job to do the next day! If it was me i would have slept at the shop and kept my mouth shut and moved on with life. What was he thinking? I was going to drive 50 miles and give him 5 gallons of gas?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

bulldozer said:


> Im reconsidering the whole thing next year. Its a shame that one bad apple can spoil the bunch. I have some really good hard working men and women working for me. They appreciate everything they have. It still kills me though, why would you call your boss and say something that stupid? On top of it knowing i had a major job to do the next day! If it was me i would have slept at the shop and kept my mouth shut and moved on with life. What was he thinking? I was going to drive 50 miles and give him 5 gallons of gas?


I wouldn't dwell on it...
Just think of it as he's a weak link in the team...
If it happens again replace him...
He's not going to advance ahead of others...
And if there ever is a difficult choice to be made...
Well... He made it a lot easier...

I remember something the sarge that ran our shift in the USAF said...
It takes 10 attaboys to erase 1 ah shyt...


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I believe in bonuses based on performance - if you are a performer, you are rewarded. We pay out the bonuses at Thanksgiving. Everyone gets one, some more than others. 

Gifts are for family / friends IMO. We cut out Christmas several years ago. We don't want to get in the position of someone counting on it, and then copping an attitude because it doesn't come.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Small update on my star duche bag employee. I gave in like my gut said i shouldnt and kept my star employee on. I let the piece of crap sleep in my shop and did my best to let him suffer. After his Star Spangle Banner speech of how he is in for the long haul of change Payday comes and the drama again! He calls my wifes phone with this far fetched tale of he came home from work and this beautiful crack whore was waiting for him! Long story short, he cant get to work because he blew his whole pay check again. I guess im just a sucker or really naive but how bad is the drug problem in the trades?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Is he gone now?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

bulldozer said:


> Small update on my star duche bag employee. I gave in like my gut said i shouldnt and kept my star employee on. I let the piece of crap sleep in my shop and did my best to let him suffer. After his Star Spangle Banner speech of how he is in for the long haul of change Payday comes and the drama again! He calls my wifes phone with this far fetched tale of he came home from work and this beautiful crack whore was waiting for him! Long story short, he cant get to work because he blew his whole pay check again. I guess im just a sucker or really naive but how bad is the drug problem in the trades?



Dont feel too bad.... everyone goes through this once or twice in their lives.....you try to do the Christian thing and help someone and their family ........and they just piss right in your face.....

I had the same problems back in 2004 and I got rid of my loser employee and his crack whore wife and their 2 kids in 2005... 

The trick is to get rid of them with the less amount of drama possible.....its probably best to justlay them off ..... because some day when the drugs totally fry their brain they will want to go postal on everyone who they think ever wronged them.....

You dont want them coming back a few years down the road blaming you for their problems ....or telling you that they are Jesus ........:no::no:

that is no fun at all...:laughing:..


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Hes a goner! Just sad that you spend thousands in training on someone and their personal dramas drive them down the tube. The guy was making top pay and was a hard worker but rules are rules. Do other people seem to be running across this crap more lately? Or just me?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Not really... They usually never get hired because they fail the drug test...


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

We get random drug tests in the union.. For the most part, we have very respectful workers.. The random tests definitely help.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Not really... They usually never get hired because they fail the drug test...



You are 100% correct.... they think if you dont drug test them that you are ok with them doing drugs ... Some of them think its a perk 

all the welfare peices of crap getting a check from the government think that the government feels its ok for them to be on drugs because they dont drug test those losers either...

drug testing is a must with any serious business these days...I would have saved myself a ton of grief by just buying some drug test kits off of E-bay and nailed them up by the employee time cards...
that would have sobered the losers up fast......



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....369777433052955.88374.100000621036289&type=3


...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> You are 100% correct.... they think if you dont drug test them that you are ok with them doing drugs ... Some of them think its a perk
> 
> all the welfare peices of crap getting a check from the government think that the government feels its ok for them to be on drugs because they dont drug test those losers either...
> 
> ...


Nice Rant Mark...

The real question is why would anyone give up all that welfare $$$$ for what you pay?:laughing:

But neither here nor there...

About your "FaceBook *News* Link." :blink::laughing:



> A U.S. judge has struck down a Florida law requiring drug screening for welfare recipients, saying that it violated the constitutional protection against unreasonable searches.
> 
> The testing fee of $25 to $45 was to be repaid by the state if the test came back negative, but applicants who tested positive would have been barred from receiving benefits for a year.
> 
> ...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

It's tough turning down a beautiful crack whore ... the ugly ones are a different story.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

chonkie said:


> It's tough turning down a beautiful crack whore ... the ugly ones are a different story.


One thing about Crackheads is how hard they they will work for how little money...:thumbup:

The downside is how &$%#ed up they are...

And how much they steal...:yes:


If you have a "Crackhead Employee" fire him ASAP...


Now a "Crackhead" working as an "Undocumented Contractor" for you isn't a bad idea...

Like I said they work really hard for cheap. Just don't put them anywhere where the might find something to steal...

Need a 3' deep trench a hundred feet long dug by hand?

Just dole him out a hit of crack every 30 minutes of hard work and the trench will be done before you know it...:laughing:

You'll have to put up with him begging for another hit every 15 minutes, and you telling him to get back to work for the next hit. Small price to pay...:laughing:

Don't even give him a ride to the job in your truck...
He'll even steal the change out of your ashtray if you turn your eye for a second...

Just tell him where the job is and what time you'll be there with the crack for him...
He'll show up somehow...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Cheap is good, but unfortunately no crackheads working here. We have illegals for cheap labor. Haha, just kidding, ours have cards. But if we had a beautiful crack whore working for us, I would work solo a lot less.  Probably work less in general.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Nice Rant Mark...
> 
> The real question is why would anyone give up all that welfare $$$$ for what you pay?:laughing:
> 
> ...




Rant??? I was not ranting...... just posting something I saw someone else ranting about on facebook.......

We probably ought to raise all welfare peoples income to keep up with the cost of living,,,, so they dont go around stealing.... dont you think??:yes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Seriously now...

If you have an employee that is screwing up, recognize it for what it is...

Addiction... A Disease

Whether it is Alcohol, Drugs, Gambling Problems...

You need to have a policy in place that is in accordance with Federal and the laws of your state...

This policy should be written and followed, it should include:

Drug testing for new hires.
Random drug testing and or suspicion drug or alcohol testing for employees.
Drug & Alcohol testing in case of an accident.
Policy regarding steps to termination for drug/alcohol use or failure to submit to testing.
The steps for termination and how they are conducted should also be written, the steps may include written warning, suspension, termination, it is your choice within the State & Federal Laws

All of your interactions should include advice to seek treatment for the disease, either rehab, inpatient or, out patient or, a 12 Step Program, as it is affecting their work and their life...

Then let it go... You've done all you could...
It wasn't the bonus or holiday party that caused the employee to go off the deep end...

They need to find their "Bottom."


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Our written policy for drug use on the job (which includes prescription drugs that may affect performance or safety) is simple.

The tests are pass or fail and a matter of scientific fact. You future or continued employment will be determined accordingly.

It is not my fault or responsibility to fix stupidity. I am not their father nor sponsor. I pay professionals for being top-tier individuals. If they cannot hold to that standard, they need to figure out why...somewhere else.

I am running a business that bears responsibility for my family and the families of other employees. I am not running a makeshift rehab program or halfway house.

I am all about second chances. I damn sure have been given plenty. But by the time someone is f'ing up their employment with alcohol and/or drugs, I would wager any amount of Redwood's wallet that they have already spit in the face of countless second chances.

I won't recommend any treatment or help. They just put my family's livelihood at risk. I will kick them to the curb with no hesitation and no remorse.

Other than that, I'm perfectly okay with drug users. Party on fellers.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Gotta say, it kinda sucked not having you around here for the past few months Biz. Each little paragraph could have been seperate posts and each needs a thumbs up.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Too many folks on welfare in my never-to-be-humble opinion. Easy fix.

Cut welfare payment rates in half, let churches be the welfare system instead of putting fake human gods in ivory towers, bullet proof limos, and adorning them with Rolex watches.

Those that can work, will. Those that can't and are worthy, their community will help. And whatever the percentage of scum trash there is (be it many or few), good riddance.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

chonkie said:


> Gotta say, it kinda sucked not having you around here for the past few months Biz. Each little paragraph could have been seperate posts and each needs a thumbs up.


 Thanks Mr. C! I'm going attempt having time to provide more targets for my compadre Redwood to shoot at. :laughing:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plbgbiz said:


> Cut welfare payment rates in half, let churches be the welfare system instead of putting fake human gods in ivory towers, bullet proof limos, and adorning them with Rolex watches.


Reminds me of a church by a house I lived in Dallas off 635/Forest ln. Run down little church, numerous hard working people there in their Sunday best, getting out of their Corollas, civics, ocassional accord and camry, f150. All older cars in the lot, many needing tlc, or to be crushed. Not the pastor though, brand spanking new Bentley Continental. His clothes were a lot nicer than everyone else's too.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Christmas gifts, bonuses, drug policies, welfare, government overreach, and religion all rolled into one nice little thread. Ain't this a hoot.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Our written policy for drug use on the job (which includes prescription drugs that may affect performance or safety) is simple.
> 
> The tests are pass or fail and a matter of scientific fact. You future or continued employment will be determined accordingly.
> 
> ...


And then you pay their unemployment...:laughing:
While they roll along on their crack binge...:thumbup:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Redwood said:


> And then you pay their unemployment...:laughing:
> While they roll along on their crack binge...:thumbup:




If you have a legit drug test and they fail,,,,I dont think they can get unemployment off you...... perhaps I am wrong but I know for a fact that you can fight them if they attempt to file on you. as long as everything is documented........

Of course, they probably still get onto the welfare ranks and begin breeding......

Does anyone know how much more welfare money you get for every crack baby you and your crack hoe push out??? Just Like with fishing, is their a limit you can reach--or do you just have to start pumping them out with someone else in the neighborhood... ???

This has been going on for about 65 years or more and now we got a whole culture of folks that dont know how else to live.... there is good money in breeding welfare babies....

Inquiring minds want to know:laughing::laughing::yes:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> If you have a legit drug test and they fail,,,,I dont think they can get unemployment off you


I do believe you are correct.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

chonkie said:


> I do believe you are correct.




I have heard it go down both ways---

depending on how liberal your state is and how well the

doper can lie to the unemployment board....


its all in your paperwork and documentation.

you cant ignore any letters that come in the mail



........


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> If you have a legit drug test and they fail,,,,*I dont think* they can get unemployment off you...... *perhaps I am wrong** but I know for a fact that you can fight them if they attempt to file on you.....*


*I dont think & perhaps I am wrong,* are a couple of things you should know ahead of time if you have employees...:whistling2:

*but I know for a fact that you can fight them if they attempt to file on you.* Well you are correct, you can fight pretty much anything you want to fight...:boxing:

Every Friday night there are thousands of guys that go down to a bar and turn into an idiot when they get a few shots into them. Then they pick a fight and when they wake up with 2 black eyes, a broken nose and maybe a mouthful of kicked in teeth, they walk back into the bar looking for the guy that did that to them because they want to kick his azz...

The question is...

Do you fight to win or fight to lose...

I fight to win...

Know your State & Federal Laws on this subject and fight to win...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> And then you pay their unemployment...:laughing: While they roll along on their crack binge...:thumbup:


 You are mistaken sir. Termination with cause. Violation of written company policy wherein termination of employment is stated as the immediate result of a failed drug and/or alcohol test. Also where the frequency of tests, random testing policies, and tests in the event of an on-the-job accident are all outlined in advance.

Even if that were not the case, I would rather pay a bump in my unemployment rate. It is far cheaper than keeping scum as an employee. They will cost you far more if still employed. The truth is scum will cost you if you hire them. Either pay a little to get rid of them, or pay a lot to keep them.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> You are mistaken sir. Termination with cause. Violation of written company policy wherein termination of employment is stated as the immediate result of a failed drug and/or alcohol test. Also where the frequency of tests, random testing policies, and tests in the event of an on-the-job accident are all outlined in advance.
> 
> Even if that were not the case, I would rather pay a bump in my unemployment rate. It is far cheaper than keeping scum as an employee. They will cost you far more if still employed. The truth is scum will cost you if you hire them. Either pay a little to get rid of them, or pay a lot to keep them.


If that is what is allowed under Oklahoma Law then by all means go for it...

Always go by the applicable laws...

Rather than TM attempting to apply Alabama Law to Old School's melted ice cream in Ontario, Canada...:laughing:


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

plbgbiz said:


> Too many folks on welfare in my never-to-be-humble opinion. Easy fix.
> 
> Cut welfare payment rates in half, let churches be the welfare system instead of putting fake human gods in ivory towers, bullet proof limos, and adorning them with Rolex watches.
> 
> Those that can work, will. Those that can't and are worthy, their community will help.


I could go in to a long discussion about how Christians think they are so good at helping but often conveniently forget that when non Christians need help but I'm just gonna leave the religious part out for today. I would instead ask what all us that are new to a community and does not belong to a church are supposed to do in times of need? All who know me and my family would say we are "worthy" of help if we needed it but after 1 1/2 year living here in our community we still are not fully integrated here because I work out of town and my wife is a stay at home mom. I am currently talking to our volunteer fire department about becoming a volunteer firefighter but for now I have no connections in town and am not part of any organisations here so what would my family do if it was all up to the churches and organisations in town to help out?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> You are mistaken sir. Termination with cause. Violation of written company policy wherein termination of employment is stated as the immediate result of a failed drug and/or alcohol test. Also where the frequency of tests, random testing policies, and tests in the event of an on-the-job accident are all outlined in advance.
> 
> Even if that were not the case, I would rather pay a bump in my unemployment rate. It is far cheaper than keeping scum as an employee. They will cost you far more if still employed. The truth is scum will cost you if you hire them. Either pay a little to get rid of them, or pay a lot to keep them.





Redwood, I know when to pick a fight and I know when to lay someone off and risk the bump in my un-employment rates....been there and done that with one "special boy" I had on my hands,,,,



I agree totally with plbgbiz on this topic ..... you have them sign and agree with your policies when they hire on ...... if they fail a drug test they are gone...

I really dont care about the un-employment benefits someone might get from me...... the danger and risk of having some nut working for you is much higher than just finding a way to let them go without a lot of drama.... 

I laid my "special boy" off in the spring of 2005...I knew he would go postal some day and I did not want to be on that list...so fireing this nut was not a wise option. 

he left a trail of carnage, damage and destruction behind him going through 5 other plumbing jobs by the end of that year......(none of these companies ever called me for references so I feel that they got what they deserved) .:yes:

the fuse was lit and it took a couple of years to pass before it all went down ..



here is a good article about welfare benefits




http://nypost.com/2013/08/19/when-welfare-pays-better-than-work/


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> I agree totally with plbgbiz on this topic ..... *you have them sign and agree with your policies when they hire on ...... if they fail a drug test they are gone...
> *
> I really dont care about the un-employment benefits someone might get from me...... the danger and risk of having some nut working for you is much higher than just finding a way to let them go without a lot of drama....
> 
> ...


It's fine that you agree with PlbgBiz...:thumbup:

And if you don't care about paying the Unemployment that is fine too...
You elected to take the beating without a fight in that case...

But the fact remains legally...
If you elect to fight and not pay the unemployment...
It doesn't matter if you have them sign and agree with your policies when they hire on...

If those policies are not in compliance with Your State and the Federal Laws it is worthless...

And that is like your fighting skills are so bad you got whumped on by a quadriplegic....

So if you plan on fighting, use the tools available in business and trade associations as well as your state, and possibly even a lawyer for advice to make sure your policy complies...

I'll skip the trip to Rupert's Fishwrapper...
It's obvious You've had more than your fair share if Rupert's Media outlets...
It's like bacon frying...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> If that is what is allowed under Oklahoma Law then by all means go for it... Always go by the applicable laws... Rather than TM attempting to apply Alabama Law to Old School's melted ice cream in Ontario, Canada...:laughing:


Yep.

I have no idea how it works in other states.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OMG!!!! Did somebody mention melted ice cream!?!?!?!?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> OMG!!!! Did somebody mention melted ice cream!?!?!?!?


Yea... That was some funny shiot...

Wasn't it...:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Yea... That was some funny shiot... Wasn't it...:laughing:


The golden years for sure.

Truth is I laugh to myself every time I see a plumbing company combined with electric under one roof. Gives me a craving for ice cream.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I cant complain and wouldn't anyways. It is a bonus, which means dont expect it but show your appreciation if you get one. Some of my guys got more than others , I have an apprentice that hot more than 80% of my journeyman because he is outstanding. My boss gave me a 5 figure bonus and I'm grateful but I also understand that if the company as a whole doesnt do great next year dont assume I will get that size of bonus. I've had guys in the past who tried stirring the pot over who got what , those guys aren't here anymore. My 2 cents.


----------

